# Dirt/Clay Ammo



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Could someone tell me why you would want to shoot dirt. I buy 55lbs of 8mm steel shot for around $100.00 delivered. The balls of dirt I have seen are double that for 55lbs. Please don't tell me about being better for the 'environment' or they burst into a cloud of dust. I am looking for a serious reason, not an impulse.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Slide-Easy said:


> Could someone tell me why you would want to shoot dirt. I buy 55lbs of 8mm steel shot for around $100.00 delivered. The balls of dirt I have seen are double that for 55lbs. Please don't tell me about being better for the 'environment' or they burst into a cloud of dust. I am looking for a serious reason, not an impulse.


Where do you get this many for this price? I’ll buy 300$ worth right now.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I shoot 1\2" clay whenever I try a new slingshot , because of you do have a fork hit, there is no damage. I learned that lesson the hard way. After I get comfortable with a frame, I shoot steel, but I always start a session with clay, just so get my groove back.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, I shoot 1\2" clay whenever I try a new slingshot , because of you do have a fork hit, there is no damage. I learned that lesson the hard way. After I get comfortable with a frame, I shoot steel, but I always start a session with clay, just so get my groove back.


Thanks, brother that is what I was looking for.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Where do you get this many for this price? I’ll buy 300$ worth right now.


I will tell you if you buy me 50lbs.

Edit....Just for the record, I shot him a PM with the info he requested. I don't want anyone to think I was not playing nicely in my sand box.  

Trust me, I've got my mind right, Boss!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, I shoot 1\2" clay whenever I try a new slingshot , because of you do have a fork hit, there is no damage. I learned that lesson the hard way. After I get comfortable with a frame, I shoot steel, but I always start a session with clay, just so get my groove back.


Yup, what he said and because clay is lighter then steel, I can use thinner bands and shoot them all over the yard. Then after pidking up the bounce outs that I could see, I won't end up with a bunch of rusty spots in the yard next year because the clay just disintegrates. I've got steel, but for practice, clay is a lot cheaper & comes in different colors. 
Another reason is that I'm in a really active metal detecting and gold mining area and the steel plays hell with detectors and clogs up the riffles of my machinery. I still get a bunch of lead and shot either way, but the clay dissappears. 
Clay cuts cans just fine also. I love clay!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Yup, what he said and because clay is lighter then steel, I can use thinner bands and shoot them all over the yard. Then after pidking up the bounce outs that I could see, I won't end up with a bunch of rusty spots in the yard next year because the clay just disintegrates. I've got steel, but for practice, clay is a lot cheaper & comes in different colors.
> Another reason is that I'm in a really active metal detecting and gold mining area and the steel plays hell with detectors and clogs up the riffles of my machinery. I still get a bunch of lead and shot either way, but the clay dissappears.
> Clay cuts cans just fine also. I love clay!


I guess I will have to find some. You say cheaper than steel. Could you refer me to a supplier that sells it cheaper than a buck fifty a pound?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Slide-Easy said:


> I will tell you if you buy me 50lbs.
> 
> Edit....Just for the record, I shot him a PM with the info he requested. I don't want anyone to think I was not playing nicely in my sand box.
> 
> Trust me, I've got my mind right, Boss!


Thanks buddy. Let me know if you ever need any it’s cool. Have a good day.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah the only time I will shoot clay is to get used to a new frame if it’s a real nice one. If you frame hit it usually won’t damage anything. Also would be curious where you get all that ammo for such a price…


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Won’t break car windows. I assume. I haven’t tested this.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Yeah the only time I will shoot clay is to get used to a new frame if it’s a real nice one. If you frame hit it usually won’t damage anything. Also would be curious where you get all that ammo for such a price…


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Won’t break car windows. I assume. I haven’t tested this.


If it was cheaper and sized right, I guess I would try it. It had just never seemed right to me to shoot dirt.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> If it was cheaper and sized right, I guess I would try it. It had just never seemed right to me to shoot dirt.


Want to try a bit out? I can send you some. I’ve got a bit of a stockpile. I just use it for plinking while walking around the property so I don’t have to go looking for my ammo after. I hate to say it but that puff of dust is pretty satisfying, especially on the heavier metal targets like your gongs.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Want to try a bit out? I can send you some. I’ve got a bit of a stockpile. I just use it for plinking while walking around the property so I don’t have to go looking for my ammo after. I hate to say it but that puff of dust is pretty satisfying, especially on the heavier metal targets like your gongs.


Wow! Kindness begets Kindness. I will take you up on a trial.

I did not mean to belittle a satisfying ball of dust. I spent many satisfying hours turning sporting clays to dust. I was just looking for a 'real' answer. I feel the true answer to the question is...The chinese produce it and it is available.

It seems humans typically buy what is presented to them as opposed to what they want or like. Take skinny boy clothes (no, I am not a jealous fat boy...I'm 34x32 pants, 6' /195lbs)

If you and I were producing clothes and we could get everyone in the world to wear clothes that were too small for them, three things would immediately happen...1. We would get more clothes out of a roll of fabric 2.We would make more $$$ 3.Our brother in law that owns the right to spandex would be happy as all the cotton and plastic(polyester) clothes will need spandex to stretch because they don't fit.

Weird analogy, but the truth is 97% of folks out here just follow what others are doing, even when it is not in their best interest to do so.

PM sent


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> Wow! Kindness begets Kindness. I will take you up on a trial.
> 
> I did not mean to belittle a satisfying ball of dust. I spent many satisfying hours turning sporting clays to dust. I was just looking for a 'real' answer. I feel the true answer to the question is...The chinese produce it and it is available.
> 
> ...


Lmao Well you might find you like it. You’ll have to judge for yourself. A while back I got a big bag of it off of Amazon and it came in with some mildew on it. Not a problem here in the SW as it’s so sunny all the time I let it sit out for a few hours and it cleared up. I wrote the company just to let them know the lot might be bad and they sent me an entirely new order on the house. So I ended up with 3500 clays about 5/16 in size. A little .5mm latex tapered 10-15mm works great for them. I’ll bag you up a couple handfuls. Keep in mind they tend to arc upwards when shooting long distance but for plinking around or PFS they’re kinda fun. I’ll check for your pm.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm not worried about a few pennies, so I buy off of Amazon. You just can't beat the ease of ordering with free shipping. We buy food and everything online with Prime and it comes right to our door because we're 40 minutes to an hour away from any large city, so it saves us a ton on gas & milage on the cars.









Amazon.com : QZsteelball Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Clay Ball, 1500pcs Aboout 9mm(3/8inch) Green Color,with a Free Slingshot as a Gift : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : QZsteelball Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Clay Ball, 1500pcs Aboout 9mm(3/8inch) Green Color,with a Free Slingshot as a Gift : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com : L Continue 1000 Pieces Diameter 1/2" Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Hard Clay Ball - Blue. : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : L Continue 1000 Pieces Diameter 1/2" Slingshot Ammo Biodegradable Hard Clay Ball - Blue. : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





Look for the 2500 and larger deals. I bought 5000 last time but it only showed the 1000 this time.








Amazon.com : Slingshot Ammo Balls 3000 PCS Biodegradable Clay Balls 3/8 Inch Natural Hard Clay Slingshot Ammo 9mm-10mm : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Slingshot Ammo Balls 3000 PCS Biodegradable Clay Balls 3/8 Inch Natural Hard Clay Slingshot Ammo 9mm-10mm : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Lmao Well you might find you like it. You’ll have to judge for yourself. A while back I got a big bag of it off of Amazon and it came in with some mildew on it. Not a problem here in the SW as it’s so sunny all the time I let it sit out for a few hours and it cleared up. I wrote the company just to let them know the lot might be bad and they sent me an entirely new order on the house. So I ended up with 3500 clays about 5/16 in size. A little .5mm latex tapered 10-15mm works great for them. I’ll bag you up a couple handfuls. Keep in mind they tend to arc upwards when shooting long distance but for plinking around or PFS they’re kinda fun. I’ll check for your pm.


Thank You.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't find ammo at prices anywhere near what you're describing. Clay is much cheaper for me. I usually grab a handful and walk around shooting pine cones. It's also the peace of mind knowing I won't have a weird bounce back.

If you end up not liking shooting them, you can always try shooting at them...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I'm not worried about a few pennies, so I buy off of Amazon. You just can't beat the ease of ordering with free shipping. We buy food and everything online with Prime and it comes right to our door because we're 40 minutes to an hour away from any large city, so it saves us a ton on gas & milage on the cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wish I was...........'40 minutes to an hour away from any large city' 
Honestly, I wish large cities were never allowed to have been built...There was plenty of land here, when we started.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

karaolos said:


> I can't find ammo at prices anywhere near what you're describing. Clay is much cheaper for me. I usually grab a handful and walk around shooting pine cones. It's also the peace of mind knowing I won't have a weird bounce back.
> 
> If you end up not liking shooting them, you can always try shooting at them...


Call that cat on the card in the picture, above. He will hook you up.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> Call that cat on the card in the picture, above. He will hook you up.


I'm not stateside, but I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> I guess I will have to find some. You say cheaper than steel. Could you refer me to a supplier that sells it cheaper than a buck fifty a pound?


From what I see on Amazon you get more clay for a cheaper price. I have bought some and it's decent I don't like how light they are one but they do shoot and will do some damage. And @Reed Lukens my clay is magnetic check and see if yours are that may help with the bounce out clean up


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

clay is awesome, works wonders

you don't waste your precious ammos, you can shoot while walking, you don't care!!
you can even shoot in a city, people won't notice


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

If I'm shooting with a catcher I shoot ball bearings. If not then I use clay to avoid bounce-back from stones, concrete or other solid objects I might accidentally hit. Also if I do get any stray balls go into my neighbours garden then a) hopefully it'll dissolve before he sees it and if not then b) he's unlikely to know what it is or where it came from, unlike steel that stays around forever trying to point the guilty finger at me


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I stand corrected. 51lbs of steel shot at $1.75 is $89.25 (plus shipping) and you get 10,200 pieces. 
10,200 pieces of clay at $17.99 per 3000(Amazon) is $61.16(free shipping) Unfortunately, I can't give any business to Bezos or even Disney at this point.

Note: I was never good with numbers, not once I found out that words are more powerful.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I use clay mainly because I don't have a permanent catch box setup.

So rather than dragging one out and setting it up, I just walk out and shoot clay at whatever I fancy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I use clay mainly because I don't have a permanent catch box setup.
> 
> So rather than dragging one out and setting it up, I just walk out and shoot clay at whatever I fancy.


Hey brother , tried to send you a PM and it said that I may NOT start a conversation with you ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I just replied to one of your last .


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I use clay mainly because I don't have a permanent catch box setup.
> 
> So rather than dragging one out and setting it up, I just walk out and shoot clay at whatever I fancy.


I hear you. I do the same thing with copious amounts of steel.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i shoot steels at the catchbox,mostly 3/8s and under,and the clays out in the woods/pasture/river areas so i dont have to pick up/look for my steelies,and one other benefit-for me- is if imtired of ,or my fingers are sore from shooting BBs on the insomnia range,i can shoot clays and not make to much noise,there are some benefits to clays,and the puff of dust along with the spinner doing a 360,well thats just icing


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> i shoot steels at the catchbox,mostly 3/8s and under,and the clays out in the woods/pasture/river areas so i dont have to pick up/look for my steelies,and one other benefit-for me- is if imtired of ,or my fingers are sore from shooting BBs on the insomnia range,i can shoot clays and not make to much noise,there are some benefits to clays,and the puff of dust along with the spinner doing a 360,well thats just icing


I can't wait to try them. I can't sleep either. I haven't slept good since I quit drinking, 9 years ago. I can't sleep hardly at all after I had the SARs virus, 5 months ago.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I keep clay ammo handy for all of the reasons mentioned above. Also on my walkin-n-shoots I like to shoot stuff that maybe I shouldn’t of which the damage isn’t. With the exception of a 2020 Subaru some asshat was racing through the parking lot after exiting a bar. I hit his rear door at very close to 50 yards away while he was moving. He slammed on the brakes and jumped out and looked around the car looking to see where the noise came from. I saw the same car at the grocery store a couple of days later and saw a 3/8” dent with a little clay dust trail still visible. 
Moral of the Story: Subaru doors are manufactured with oddly thin gauge metal.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I keep clay ammo handy for all of the reasons mentioned above. Also on my walkin-n-shoots I like to shoot stuff that maybe I shouldn’t of which the damage isn’t. With the exception of a 2020 Subaru some asshat was racing through the parking lot after exiting a bar. I hit his rear door at very close to 50 yards away while he was moving. He slammed on the brakes and jumped out and looked around the car looking to see where the noise came from. I saw the same car at the grocery store a couple of days later and saw a 3/8” dent with a little clay dust trail still visible.
> Moral of the Story: Subaru doors are manufactured with oddly thin gauge metal.


Craftsman Bill, a member here, always talked about taking a little sawdust in water and freezing it to make a shot. He felt all it would leave was wet sawdust in the car or house. Not sure if he tried it.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I keep clay ammo handy for all of the reasons mentioned above. Also on my walkin-n-shoots I like to shoot stuff that maybe I shouldn’t of which the damage isn’t. With the exception of a 2020 Subaru some asshat was racing through the parking lot after exiting a bar. I hit his rear door at very close to 50 yards away while he was moving. He slammed on the brakes and jumped out and looked around the car looking to see where the noise came from. I saw the same car at the grocery store a couple of days later and saw a 3/8” dent with a little clay dust trail still visible.
> Moral of the Story: Subaru doors are manufactured with oddly thin gauge metal.


Good thing he wasn't driving a Saturn!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I will say on topic, that 1/2" clay is a pleasure to shoot. It seems to have about the same flight characteristics as 3/8" steel ammo but with just a tad less energy on impact. You can cut soda cans with ease shooting 1/2" clay ammo.

On the other hand, I have never had good results with 3/8" clay ammo. Worked hard to come up with a band set that would shoot straight. Just too much energy into the smaller clay ball and every shot (of mine) is a right to left curve ball. However I did ok hitting targets, just have to aim an inch to the right.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Good thing he wasn't driving a Saturn!


I had a first generation Saturn for 10 years. Primitive means of transportation, but never cost me a dime in repairs. You could push the sides in and they bounced back out again.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay this sounds chaotic. How about sand mixed with plaster? Better yet you could impact the lives of your neighboring dog worshippers and look for a bag of dog food to use as your environmentally safe exploding ammo. The kibbles come in various sizes and will make the doggos lose their minds where they cross your path. Of course the neighbors while also lose their minds as they will assume their dog just ate something that will cause them to shit all over their house. Now the downside. War with the neighbors, and your fingers will smell like FishOil Mixed with Beef or Lamb Scraps and Wholesome Grains and Organic Meal with Additives for a Healthy and Shiny Coat!! 🙈🙊🙉🍪🍪🍪🤡🇨🇦🇨🇦🇨🇦
> View attachment 367123


Moses, I know it's 420 and all but that was a Rollercoaster ride of a read. I have to forgive those neighbors of their trespass. The dogs aren't God's creatures as our modern dogs are selective, crossbreed, man-made creations(breeds). And Craftsman Bill wanted the person to come home and find nothing but a bit if damp sawdust....never knowing a slingshot or ice was involved. He thought they would be baffled. I also have not spoken to him since 2017. Pun intended.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Just ordered 100lbs of 5/16. 👍🏼


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Just ordered 100lbs of 5/16. 👍🏼


Dang Chris! If you get bored of shooting you can add some water and make some pots or something 🤣😉. Oh, and then shoot those! Win, win.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a couple of handfuls of clay that were given to me for free at slingshooting.com when I made a purchase. I've never shot one, or at least I don't remember now.
I know that one day or two I take them in case a policeman sees me shooting, show him the clay balls and hope he doesn't get so angry, but it seems to me that I have never shot any.

If I go out shooting tomorrow I'll give them a chance, I want to see that cloud of dust when hitting the target lol.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> I have a couple of handfuls of clay that were given to me for free at slingshooting.com when I made a purchase. I've never shot one, or at least I don't remember now.
> I know that one day or two I take them in case a policeman sees me shooting, show him the clay balls and hope he doesn't get so angry, but it seems to me that I have never shot any.
> 
> If I go out shooting tomorrow I'll give them a chance, I want to see that cloud of dust when hitting the target lol.


We probably over-hyped the dust cloud, but it’s still kind of neat. And I carry some clay for the same reason lol. And to shoot, of course.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> We probably over-hyped the dust cloud, but it’s still kind of neat. And I carry some clay for the same reason lol. And to shoot, of course.


Haha tomorrow I will try and give my verdict.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Slide-Easy said:


> I can't wait to try them. I can't sleep either. I haven't slept good since I quit drinking, 9 years ago. I can't sleep hardly at all after I had the SARs virus, 5 months ago.


havent slept properly in years,or maybe it is proper for me,lol,i blame it on age


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Palmettoflyer said:


> I will say on topic, that 1/2" clay is a pleasure to shoot. It seems to have about the same flight characteristics as 3/8" steel ammo but with just a tad less energy on impact. You can cut soda cans with ease shooting 1/2" clay ammo.
> 
> On the other hand, I have never had good results with 3/8" clay ammo. Worked hard to come up with a band set that would shoot straight. Just too much energy into the smaller clay ball and every shot (of mine) is a right to left curve ball. However I did ok hitting targets, just have to aim an inch to the right.


gonna have to try the 1/2 inch,i have been using the 3/8s stuff and 2040 tubes with a longer [8in] AL,they spin the spinners but only dent the cans,lol


----------



## Annie Ayuwoki (10 mo ago)

leave no trace as much as possible they also disintegrate when hitting something hard enough so they won't ricochete and look dangerous, we have street cats always running around our roofs as if it's like a once in a lifetime mating chance, It took around 3 months² for them to stop. They also dig up and devastate our flower garden and do their business. They're good for controlling pests and rats that are around 3cm long, and don't want to reuse / wash the steelball used to crush these not so clean insects.

Probably the best feature is disintegrating and blending-in³,

²it gradually became less often.

³looking like normal dirt from around the environment.

About the mudballs, I can find cheap ones quite easily but maybe because I also window shop for slingshot stuff almost every other day.










As of 21Apr2022, it averages around $1.83, shipping is PHP40 or $0.76, the 100pcs variant is P1.01 per mudball or $0.0192 per mudball.

I always divide the price number of pieces, like P101 / 100 pcs. cause sometimes they have varying prices and number of balls.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> gonna have to try the 1/2 inch,i have been using the 3/8s stuff and 2040 tubes with a longer [8in] AL,they spin the spinners but only dent the cans,lol


Hey Steven try those Clodpoppers that Chuck Saunders puts out. @Tobor8Man got me started on those and they’re pretty nice. A bit pricey but extremely uniform in size and weight. They’re 1/2” and I think he said they weigh the same as either 3/8 or 7/16 steelies. Wish he’d come back to the forum. He was one of the good ones. (Oh and they’ll tear through a can)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

will give them a try,heard good things about them from a couple other folks on here, Thanks


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey Steven try those Clodpoppers that Chuck Saunders puts out. @Tobor8Man got me started on those and they’re pretty nice. A bit pricey but extremely uniform in size and weight. They’re 1/2” and I think he said they weigh the same as either 3/8 or 7/16 steelies. Wish he’d come back to the forum. He was one of the good ones. (Oh and they’ll tear through a can)


That’s what I use. Clodpoppers. Little more expensive but VERY consistent. Doubt they weight similar to 7/16s. That would be impossible. Maybe 3/8ths though... They seem similar to 8mm steel. For me.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I use 7/16 or 44 caliber Clod Poppers also. They maybe weigh as much as 1/4" steel.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Boy looks like I need to take another look at my clod poppers lol


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I think it was the Chuck Saunders Clod poppers that were part of the Saunders Wing pass-around that got a lot of us to try 1/2" clay ammo. @Stankard757 put me onto the 1/2" clay balls sold on Amazon. PGN and other brands have worked well for me. I'll never by another 3/8" clay, but don't let me run out of the 1/2" clay.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Palmettoflyer said:


> I think it was the Chuck Saunders Clod poppers that were part of the Saunders Wing pass-around that got a lot of us to try 1/2" clay ammo. @Stankard757 put me onto the 1/2" clay balls sold on Amazon. PGN and other brands have worked well for me. I'll never by another 3/8" clay, but don't let me run out of the 1/2" clay.


Okay so they were 1/2” then. Thought I had lost my marbles..


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> I guess I will have to find some. You say cheaper than steel. Could you refer me to a supplier that sells it cheaper than a buck fifty a pound?



I haven't priced them- slingshot ammo is just cheap all around (same for bands). I can shoot for month without picking a ball up for the same money some run through a firearm in an hour. But if you are pricing by weight, you will get more clay balls per unit weight since the clays are much lighter. I shoot them sometimes since they are a light large ball, similar size and feel in the pouch as steel, but lighter bands for extended practice. And I will admit, sometimes the poof ball is entertaining for me when shooting at hard targets. Still some kid in me I guess.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

craigbutnotreally said:


> That’s what I use. Clodpoppers. Little more expensive but VERY consistent. Doubt they weight similar to 7/16s. That would be impossible. Maybe 3/8ths though... They seem similar to 8mm steel. For me.


Yep you are correct, just checked. They feel just a little lighter than 3/8 steel.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Okay so they were 1/2” then. Thought I had lost my marbles..


As far as I've found the PGN 1/2 inch clay I get off Amazon is very, very similar to the Saunders and consistent size wise at a cheaper price. And nonmagnetic.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys talking about weight....Do you use a lighter bandset with a large pouch for clay balls?


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> You guys talking about weight....Do you use a lighter bandset with a large pouch for clay balls?


I use any pouch because I don't care
I use pouches made for 8mm balls but also used the biggest pouch ever (for rocks) with clay balls
Not gonna say it's the wisest choice haha

Imo bands for 8mm should be good


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Stankard757 recommended and I agree, use your same 3/8" steel setup for shooting 1/2" clay ammo. Works for me and no worries about making a special band. I shoot almost always the GZK P6a pouch for everything. This is a 60x18mm pouch. Works great for 3/8 - 1/2" ammo and even 8mm occasionally.

GZK Super Fiber Laser Pouch Non-deformable Suitable for Most Steel Balls (onloon.net)


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> You guys talking about weight....Do you use a lighter bandset with a large pouch for clay balls?


1/2 inch clay is about the same as 3/8-7/16 in weight. I use my normal 3/8 band set ups. As far as pouches I use Simple Shot large and Super 68s with all my setups and have had no problems 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

PGN lists theirs weights as follows:

3/8" Clay = 1.25 gram
1/2" Clay = 3.12 gram

I'm shooting the 3/8" with 19mm straight cuts in Theraband Black. 6" Active and I pull till they stack probably around 34" draw. WASP 9.5mm pit pouch.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> You guys talking about weight....Do you use a lighter bandset with a large pouch for clay balls?


I've gotten away from the Chinese pouches and I've gone back to Rayshots SuperPouches. I run .55 ALS or lighter bands for all clay these days. ALS, Yongshuihu & Sumeike are my favorites. I really like the 1/2" and also the Clod-poppers but I shoot sizes down to 8mm.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Well, I shot some clay balls for the first time today, and while I obviously prefer shooting steel, I haven't been disappointed either.

At the distance I have shot, between 10 and 15 meters, the trajectory was not bad.
I have shot them with some bands that are not suitable, too powerful and even so they were not bad. Another day I will make a proper bandset for clay.

It's certainly fun to watch them crumble to dust against tree trunks😂


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've gotten away from the Chinese pouches and I've gone back to Rayshots SuperPouches. I run .55 ALS or lighter bands for all clay these days. ALS, Yongshuihu & Sumeike are my favorites. I really like the 1/2" and also the Clod-poppers but I shoot sizes down to 8mm.


Any particular reason for the pouch switch? I’ve switched from Chinese rubber and pouches. But not because I don’t like them. It’s just that I feel like SS rubber and pouches have caught up. And not waiting forever when I’m short on supplies is nice. Just curious. Lol


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Any particular reason for the pouch switch? I’ve switched from Chinese rubber and pouches. But not because I don’t like them. It’s just that I feel like SS rubber and pouches have caught up. And not waiting forever when I’m short on supplies is nice. Just curious. Lol


I like the larger pouches and Ray's are top of the line.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Any particular reason for the pouch switch? I’ve switched from Chinese rubber and pouches. But not because I don’t like them. It’s just that I feel like SS rubber and pouches have caught up. And not waiting forever when I’m short on supplies is nice. Just curious. Lol


 Where do you buy American made rolls of rubber/latex/elastic made for slingshot use?


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> Where do you buy American made rolls of rubber/latex/elastic made for slingshot use?


Oh not American made unfortunately. Just bought here stateside. SimpleShots rubber is still Chinese made. Not sure about their pouches though.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

craigbutnotreally said:


> Oh not American made unfortunately. Just bought here stateside. SimpleShots rubber is still Chinese made. Not sure about their pouches though.


The company that puts SimpleShot on the end of the roll would put_ craigbutnotreally _on it if you paid them and bought enough rolls.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I like clay ammo. Steel ammo is not available in the town I live in and even Canadian ball bearing supplies that I know of have hefty shipping charges even for a small shipment basically doubling the price.. Clay is cheaper to ship apparently.
So I guess my reason for using clay is that for me they are cheaper than steel. I recover all my steel balls.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Slide-Easy said:


> Could someone tell me why you would want to shoot dirt. I buy 55lbs of 8mm steel shot for around $100.00 delivered. The balls of dirt I have seen are double that for 55lbs. Please don't tell me about being better for the 'environment' or they burst into a cloud of dust. I am looking for a serious reason, not an impulse.


Yeah I think I want to know that special hook-up you are getting. I am nearing 100 bucks for 25lbs


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> Yeah I think I want to know that special hook-up you are getting. I am nearing 100 bucks for 25lbs


WOW…..haven’t seen you post in a loooong time brother, hope you’ve been okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WOW…..haven’t seen you post in a loooong time brother, hope you’ve been okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Yeah, I been working way too many hours. Started to pick back up my slingshots again. Been plinking for a bit and have been stuck on my torque clone for some time. 
I have been good though and staying safe and healthy. Hopefully you are as well brotha?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> Yeah, I been working way too many hours. Started to pick back up my slingshots again. Been plinking for a bit and have been stuck on my torque clone for some time.
> I have been good though and staying safe and healthy. Hopefully you are as well brotha?


Yessir I’m good, but same as you in the work dept….still working 13 hr days, but retirement is less than 10 years away now, cannot wait.

Good to see you back posting again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

dogcatchersito said:


> Yeah I think I want to know that special hook-up you are getting. I am nearing 100 bucks for 25lbs


ball baron dot com


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

dogcatchersito said:


> Yeah I think I want to know that special hook-up you are getting. I am nearing 100 bucks for 25lbs


Welcome back Buddy 
been a minute,


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

skarrd said:


> Welcome back Buddy
> been a minute,


Yeah absolutely, been way to long.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

A couple of days ago, while the rains continued to fall, I stood by my back door and was shooting Dandelion flowers in the backyard with clay.
Btw, when one of those flowers disappears after being hit is sort of awesome.
One perk to clay is I can shoot anything that's safe with zero thoughts of the rounds final resting place. Whether it is left in the grass or explodes into dust. 
For me, I waste my clay, I keep (generally) my steel.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Zen after that dandelion hunting I’m really hoping you cooked up your game. Basically just tastes like fried flour (or fried flower?) but let’s be honest - who doesn’t love that??


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> Could someone tell me why you would want to shoot dirt. I buy 55lbs of 8mm steel shot for around $100.00 delivered. The balls of dirt I have seen are double that for 55lbs. Please don't tell me about being better for the 'environment' or they burst into a cloud of dust. I am looking for a serious reason, not an impulse.


Hi . I’m a beginner and shoot clay. So far it’s been great . Maybe once I’m confident I’ll try steel .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i shoot clay more and more,right at the moment its 3/8s,so i use a 5/16s setup-2040's with an 7 1/2 AL,and simple shot .06 1/2 inch straights with an 7 inch AL and they fly pretty true,


----------



## Crafty chris (Nov 26, 2021)

skarrd said:


> i shoot clay more and more,right at the moment its 3/8s,so i use a 5/16s setup-2040's with an 7 1/2 AL,and simple shot .06 1/2 inch straights with an 7 inch AL and they fly pretty true,


Great for plinking .. no worries about retrieving either ! Love just shooting cans mostly


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have been using it when i go out wandering or walking the dogs,dont have to worry about retreiving it and you can just shoot random things,leaves on tree,pinecones on the ground,gully trash,etc


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Sneaky said:


> Zen after that dandelion hunting I’m really hoping you cooked up your game. Basically just tastes like fried flour (or fried flower?) but let’s be honest - who doesn’t love that??
> View attachment 367685


Not this time but we use to dip them in pancake batter and deep fry them. They are kind of great that way. But I'd maybe eat a shoelace cooked that way. 
Now I want to pick a bunch. May have to do that. I need to have the grandkids over that would be fun.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Zen Sticks said:


> Not this time but we use to dip them in pancake batter and deep fry them. They are kind of great that way. But I'd maybe eat a shoelace cooked that way.
> Now I want to pick a bunch. May have to do that. I need to have the grandkids over that would be fun.


Hahaha exactly. My kids have fun picking them. I’ve never tried pancake batter, I’ll have to give that a go next time!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've got my workbench set up with a few jars of different sizes of clay, so once I get done banding up a new sling, there's a prickly pear cactus about 80 yards away leading into the desert that takes a lot of shots. You can hear them smack into those paddles, and at that range it's a lot of fun and it doesn't hurt the cactus. Here in the desert, I shoot more cactus and mesquite then cans these days 🤠 🌵 🌝 🌵 🤠


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice,and Man those fruits look about ready for eatin 
i do miss the desert


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've got my workbench set up with a few jars of different sizes of clay, so once I get done banding up a new sling, there's a prickly pear cactus about 80 yards away leading into the desert that takes a lot of shots. You can hear them smack into those paddles, and at that range it's a lot of fun and it doesn't hurt the cactus. Here in the desert, I shoot more cactus and mesquite then cans these days 🤠 🌵 🌝 🌵 🤠
> 
> View attachment 367909


I love shooting those cactus tunas with the largest ammo I can find. Always cool watching the juice drip out.

@Slide-Easy - Haven’t forgotten about your clay either brother. I’ll have it out as soon as I’m able.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, Brother Sneaky sent me a sample of some clay and a BB setup. I tied up a bandset with a larger pouch yesterday so I could try them. I thank you! 

Kindness begets Kindness.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, Brother Sneaky sent me a sample of some clay and a BB setup. I tied up a bandset with a larger pouch yesterday so I could try them. I thank you!
> 
> Kindness begets Kindness.
> View attachment 368011


Hey congrats! Oh man those are much more uniform than the pieces I have. Those look about 5/16”? Did Sneaky give the brand name of those guys? Offer still stands though if you’d like some slightly more crappy ones 😜.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

No problem Slide! Hi Sandstorm -those are Penguin 1/2” clay - I have fun with them, they’re pretty uniform and pack a punch. They seem to weigh about the same as 3/8” steel and work with the same band setups, which is a plus too.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sneaky said:


> No problem Slide! Hi Sandstorm -those are Penguin 1/2” clay - I have fun with them, they’re pretty uniform and pack a punch. They seem to weigh about the same as 3/8” steel and work with the same band setups, which is a plus too.


They shoot very well. Some roll straighter than others, some have a little English on them towards the end of its trajectory. Rain stopped me from completely enjoying them.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey congrats! Oh man those are much more uniform than the pieces I have. Those look about 5/16”? Did Sneaky give the brand name of those guys? Offer still stands though if you’d like some slightly more crappy ones 😜.


You do as you see fit. I have a severe addiction.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> Nice,and Man those fruits look about ready for eatin
> i do miss the desert


I'd make jelly from 'em and put it on buttered, toasted white bread...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Slide-Easy said:


> I'd make jelly from 'em and put it on buttered, toasted white bread...


those are good just knocked of the cactus,skinned and eaten raw 
but jelly sounds interesting,,,,if i ever get back to AZ.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> those are good just knocked of the cactus,skinned and eaten raw
> but jelly sounds interesting,,,,if i ever get back to AZ.


Apparently they make a good wine too from what I’ve heard. I usually avoid them ever since that time I fell in a patch. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh ouch yeah,first time i got in a hurry and tried to skin one without a stick,lol,i learned respect for those spines,large and small


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> oh ouch yeah,first time i got in a hurry and tried to skin one without a stick,lol,i learned respect for those spines,large and small


It’s the small ones that’ll get ya lol


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> oh ouch yeah,first time i got in a hurry and tried to skin one without a stick,lol,i learned respect for those spines,large and small


They feel like fiberglass splinters...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Exactly,always used the sticks after wards,a roll thru the campfire coals will do it to


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I always have wanted to try cactus pads and fruit. Sometimes the pads show up at the food store here but they look pretty beat up and old. I don't know how to use them either.. Fresh off the plant they must be better. Sort of like fresh apples right off the tree or any other fruit for that matter.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, I can answer my own question now. For me shooting clay was like shooting large marbles when I first started shooting. I quickly switched to smaller marbles, like 7/16" and shot them for almost 5 years. The clay like glass can be rolled to see if it will shoot straight...hard to find a marble that does not wobble when rolled on a flat surface. I thank you all for your opinions and kindness....but I must stick with steel, perfectly matched to the pouch and band.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the fruits are like any other fruit-except for the spines,lol,the pads have to be skinned as well and then cut uop in strips for nopilitos [fried up with beans and chorizo ,eggs,onions and dang now im hungry again,,,,,] they do need to be fresh tho


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> the fruits are like any other fruit-except for the spines,lol,the pads have to be skinned as well and then cut uop in strips for nopilitos [fried up with beans and chorizo ,eggs,onions and dang now im hungry again,,,,,] they do need to be fresh tho


That sounds good...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

it is,the lady who used to make the best was a nurse who worked with my mom,so we always knew where to head for breakfast on saturdays 
sundays was always menudo and homemade tortillas-corn-dang ikinda miss yuma,AZ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> it is,the lady who used to make the best was a nurse who worked with my mom,so we always knew where to head for breakfast on saturdays
> sundays was always menudo and homemade tortillas-corn-dang ikinda miss yuma,AZ,,,,,,,,


I love tripe, coming or going.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> I love tripe, coming or going.


🤢🤢


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> Well, I can answer my own question now. For me shooting clay was like shooting large marbles when I first started shooting. I quickly switched to smaller marbles, like 7/16" and shot them for almost 5 years. The clay like glass can be rolled to see if it will shoot straight...hard to find a marble that does not wobble when rolled on a flat surface. I thank you all for your opinions and kindness....but I must stick with steel, perfectly matched to the pouch and band.


Did you try the 5/16" clay? Very few of mine vere off at all on my 62 yard set up but I don't use a catch box as often because my work bench is in the garage and that opens up to the desert where I do most of my shooting... that's why I shoot mostly clay anyway out into the open desert.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i just got a shipment of PNG 1/2 inch clays,and after shooting a bit today i am pleased they are heavier and hit harder,shoot straighter with wider bands,these should be fun,still gonna try the clod poppers,just gots to wait on another patday,lol


----------

